# MIMB Calender...



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

SO... we've talked about this several times in the past... It has been brought to my attention once again. Since I will have a WHOLE year now to work on one, Let's get it started. If we can get it done fast enough to knock out some 2010 one's and ya'll want them I'll try for it. Otherwise we will be shooting for a 2011 Calender. 

So what do I need? Photo's. But not just any ole BS photos...

For it to look really good, they need to be Hi-Res/Hi-DPI photos. 

The last person I spoke with said for them to look decent they needed to be a minumim of 300dpi. If that means anything to you... Either way, if you are taking them with a digital camera, then just make sure you have your camera on the highest quality setting and everything should be fine.

You can submit photos to [email protected] PLEASE include some info. about your bike, your name & forum name & your home state (or province).

If you want to send in an action shot, send in an action shot. If you want to take some pics of it cleaned up w/ your lady posing on it, go ahead! Just make sure all photos are tasteful. (Masher this means you can _not_ pose Nude on the brute and send me photos).

Price of the calenders will be determined by how much they cost to print (each) and be mailed. I will not pre-print these they will be printed by order. So if you order 2 calenders, your total will be the cost of printing 2 calenders, plus the envelope & stamps to mail them. I will do a few test runs on myself to see about what it will cost to mail them. Printing cost should always be the same, and I would imagine that mailing will be as well, minus the need for more stamps on the envelope as more calenders are placed inside. (more weight = more stamps)

Something like this:

Cover











January











February











Action Shot










Now of course these are not neccisarily the photos that will be used I'm just trying to give you an idea of what it would look like. Would love to have some awesome action shots in there too.. And I plan to do some where it's more than just the 1 photo in the center, maybe a "showNshine" in the middle and then some action shots around it.. if someone sends in multiple photos like that...


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

i need my lift!

ive got access to hella expensive cameras!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

phreebsd said:


> i need my lift!
> 
> ive got access to hella expensive cameras!


definately need to get some made once your lift is on :rockn:


----------



## 05bforce750 (Jan 7, 2010)

I'd Sure like To Have One! Keep Us Updated When U Get Them Ready!


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

flat rate usps envelopes are your friend. "If it fits, It ships"


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Brute650i said:


> flat rate usps envelopes are your friend. "If it fits, It ships"


will definately look into that once we get there.


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

the meet and greet would be a great time to take pic for a calender if its not to late


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

sounds great i guess i need to clean her up and get some good pics


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

I would surely buy at least 3 or 4...I am gonna send you a few pics of mine although I know there are alot of bikes here that blow mine away but I gotta try anyway...I agree with WoodButcher the M&G would be a great place for some pics too


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Maybe if I get enough pics in by feb. and can get a quick & dirty layout done I can produce some 2010 one's.. that gives us the whole year, and the Labor Day ride to get pics for 2011 calender.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

the picture of allof us in front of the banner from 1st meet and greet could go on this years and 2nd meet and greet picture on 2011


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

yeah maybe... if it's a good quality one.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

i wish we were better grouped in that one.
parking of bikes etc..


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Yeah.. we'll have to work on that this year. It was like pullin teeth just tryin to get everyone to stop for the one we got.......


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

examples added to org. post... ^^


----------



## tacoma_2002 (Jul 16, 2009)

Maybe set a time everyone can meet up for a photo. I say about mid-day so we're good and muddy FTW!


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

Sounds good to me. I am working on sending you my pics.


----------



## ThaMule (Jan 26, 2010)

So are people sending in pics for the 2010 calendar or did we decide on a 2011 one. Let me know so I can send some in!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Aint got the first one yet. Guess we'll just take a bunch at the next ride & shoot for 2011


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

im cleaning up mine and hoping to grab some snow shots in the morning!
supposed to get 3 to 4 inches!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Cool.


----------



## mudengineer (Feb 17, 2010)

I have access to one of the top cameras out there. My dad is a photagrapher. I am going to have him go with us to Mud Nationals and take pics for me. I will be glad to send you about 400 pics or so to chose from. Garrenteed highest quality. Here is a action photo he took for a local High School.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Cool. Would much like for all the ones we use to be forum members, if that's possible.


----------



## mudengineer (Feb 17, 2010)

So far I know of about 5 members that are going. maybe we can set up a time we can all get together there and get some pics taken. Maybe get some good Sand pit racing shots between the members. That would be cool.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

mudengineer said:


> So far I know of about 5 members that are going. maybe we can set up a time we can all get together there and get some pics taken. Maybe get some good Sand pit racing shots between the members. That would be cool.


yeah it would :rockn:


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

so when we thinking this calender is going to become avaliable


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I rekon for 2011, sometime after the labor day ride


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

good deal so we need to start getting some cool pics right......


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

yep. not only cool but they need to be really good quality or it wont look good pritned.


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

I submitted mine


----------



## tacoma_2002 (Jul 16, 2009)

Send um on in guys/gals!


----------



## crom a zone (Feb 25, 2010)

please pic me for semptember i think jrpro sent pic with girl almost falling of bike with weird face my b day is in september i think that be sick picture


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I cant promise anything. Pics will be random in the calender. And after the labor day ride im going to have a LOT to sift through.


----------



## HeadC1 (Feb 11, 2009)

Polaris425 said:


> So what do I need? Photo's. But not just any ole BS photos...


So we need to make sure its a good "Team BS" photo right...


----------



## crom a zone (Feb 25, 2010)

tru


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

HeadC1 said:


> So we need to make sure its a good "Team BS" photo right...


:bigok:


----------



## stockshdime (Nov 21, 2009)

any of these work? i know nothing about cameras


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

might can use some of those


----------



## badazzbrute (Apr 11, 2010)

Hey P425, any of the pics you took of me at the ride, use if they fit what you are looking for... I would love to see myself in a calendar... One of my wife as well!!!....


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Oh they are def. Going in. Just got to work out the details on getting them made.


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

i sent a few pics, not sure if the quality is good enough though


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

I will be sending a few to you when I get back home this weekend


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

thiese have my vote lol



















your's truely , n2otorious , filthy and mud engineer


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I need a really good winter photo for january. The bigger & better the quality, the better...


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

http://www5.snapfish.com/snapfish/p...COBRAND_NAME=snapfish/otsc=SYE/otsi=SPBKlink/

This is what I have laid out so far. Looking for a new photo for january, thats the only one I have w/ snow in it. If I get more photos that are good quality I can change it to an 18mo calender and make more pages.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

made a few changes.... swapped some pics.. ^^^^ check it out.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

also, if we know of rides that fall on certain dates, I can add it to the calender so it's on there :rockn:


----------



## Mudforce (Dec 11, 2009)

In your other post I added a good winter one not a action shot but a nice brute picture!!


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

Marengo Swamp Suicide Ride is the first Saturday of every June...And don't forget about the MIMB Labor Day MudBash


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Yeah those 2 I can add.


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

I'm liking that calander idea. You have some good photos on there. I'll buy one for sure. Thanks for putting in the effort


----------



## JAE500 (Sep 1, 2010)

^^^^What he said


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Added all staff, and Honored Members Birthdays to calender :rockn:


----------



## bruteforce504 (Feb 10, 2010)

Cool calendar. How do you get one of those bad boys?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

there should be a link down at the bottom when you're viewing it, to purchase.


----------



## bruteforce504 (Feb 10, 2010)

Ok. Will have to check when I get home. On an iPhone right now so I'm limited to what I can do lol


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

ok let me know. I'm not real sure what the view page looks like as an outsider (as opposed to the creator lol)


----------



## bruteforce504 (Feb 10, 2010)

Are the calendars ready to go? If I were to order one it would be on the way?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

yep.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

since you used my birthday can i get a free 1 !!!!!!!!! bwhahahahaha


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Shoot _I _dont even get a free one.


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

looks great!!!! I think Sept is my favourite.


----------



## Offroadin89 (Oct 28, 2009)

thats a awesome calender!! i like june!!! :rockn:
so if i get one am i suppose to print it at my house or somethin?? im confused :thinking:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Nah you order thru snapfish.


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

Man Im lovin all the brutes in there!


----------



## flowbackman (Nov 2, 2010)

Is it to late to get a Calender


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

flowbackman said:


> Is it to late to get a Calender


I think you can order still.. I don't see why not


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

if the link still works and it lets you order, yes. I havnt looked at it in a while. People always scream WHY DONT WE HAVE A CALENDER?!?!?!?!?!?!?! And I spend several days putting one together the best I could. Must not have been good enough. Cause once it was done no one seemed to care.


----------



## flowbackman (Nov 2, 2010)

Well I looked at it before I ordered it and it looks good Polaris and yes I have one on the way ;-)


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

cool


----------

